# tesco diet club



## rossie (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone jopined tesco diet club...been readin about it but not sure if right for me...I am pretty housebound at the moment through panic attacks and looking at boots diet online and tescos...any advice would be helpful please


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

Be very cautious when considering these, they can be very high in carbs.


----------



## lucy123 (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with the Tesco diet. Even if you state Diabetic, the diet is completely wrong - telling me to eat wholemeal (instead of wholegrain) bread is one thing I remember. I also had trouble getting a refund.

You could still use Tesco for home delivery of shopping though and choose the food you will eat for each meal yourself?

My Tesco deliver right to my kitchen, but I do have to open the cupboards myself!


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2013)

You might want to browse this thread, where the Tesco 'diabetes' diet got an almost universal thumbs down:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=35340

Slimming World and Weight Watchers seem to offer much more appropriate plans, judging by the experiences of many or the members here


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

Both Slimming World (my choice) and Weightwatchers are available online if you're not up to attending groups.  They cost about the same (?5 a week or thereabouts).


----------



## rossie (May 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Both Slimming World (my choice) and Weightwatchers are available online if you're not up to attending groups.  They cost about the same (?5 a week or thereabouts).



Thank you everyone...I am glad i didnt actually join before asking you...I will do slimming world instead.....I shall do online as not ready to see anyone quite yet..Thankyou for all the advice.....its very much appreciated....


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

You already have a head start with recipes - most of those I've posted and sent you are my own variations of their recipes! 

For the best diabetic-friendly option with SW, go for the Original (red) plan as the other plans advocate eating unlimited quantities of rice/potatoes/pasta which will do your blood sugar levels no good at all.


----------



## rossie (May 20, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You might want to browse this thread, where the Tesco 'diabetes' diet got an almost universal thumbs down:
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=35340
> 
> Slimming World and Weight Watchers seem to offer much more appropriate plans, judging by the experiences of many or the members here



I just read your link...i am so glad of this site...thanks again....would have wasted my precious money as well as upset my diabetas...


----------

